# I died!! *(pic heavy)*



## SoldierofTwilight (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry, I fell off the face of the earth. Anyway, I've been really busy with work and my car dying out on me..ugh.

Well, I have my first costume! Although it's not a depiction of my fursona..it does rock. If anyone here has played Final Fantasy VII, you will know who this is.. ^_^

This puppy is wicked awesome. His tail glows, his eye glows, and his jaw moves. Oh, and he's furry..and HOT (and by hot I mean burning my flesh off of the bone). T.T

Enjoy!! And yes, that is me on my motorcycle..(Oh, and beware..there may be some photos of me unmasked..I'm not that pretty..so there's your warning):


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Jan 23, 2009)

OMG I DON'T REMEMBER HIS NAME!!!!

lol wonderful costume!!

btw you are very pretty, what on earth are you talking about?


----------



## TamaraRose (Jan 23, 2009)

look fine to me... taking  him to any convetions>?


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (Jan 25, 2009)

Lawl. Thanks!
Red XIII, also known as Nanaki!

I've taken him to one con so far; Anime SuperCon in 2008, and I intended on going to Megacon in February, but thanks to a $750 car bill, that may not happen. *sigh*

Maybe I'll get to go to MetroCon! I'll have to see about the fur cons, I have to find out what is going on around here in Fla.


----------



## WishingStar (Jan 26, 2009)

Beautiful 'tume!


----------



## ElectricJackal (Jan 26, 2009)

that costume is badass


----------



## FrostByte421 (Jan 27, 2009)

From a fan of Final Fantasy VII, that is a kick ass fursuit.   

Im new to this furry fandom thing, and probably not going to be able to suit for a while, but when I do, I just hope its a suit as good as your's melady.


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (Jan 27, 2009)

*^.^*

Aw, you guys are too sweet! Well, my suit could use some major improvements, that I intended on making soon..but no longer can for a while.

Other than a few little things, I love it! Fur suits ROCK! Not to mention I'm the center of attention at the cons!! ^_~


----------



## Diego117 (Jan 27, 2009)

Seeing this makes me want a suit even more! That suit is awesomely BADASS to the trillionth power!!! Ok might have overreacted a bit but you catch my drift 

And what are you talking about not looking pretty? You look gorgeous!

Red XIII was my favorite in FFVII BTW.


----------



## xxscenesterfur (Jan 27, 2009)

That costume is AWESOME!  Wonderful work!  

How do you see out of it?

And I always though Red looked more like a cat than a dog... but I guess I'm just weird like that.  :B

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## haynari (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah what do you mean? you are pretty. Nice suit btw.


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (Feb 7, 2009)

xxscenesterfur said:


> That costume is AWESOME!  Wonderful work!
> 
> How do you see out of it?
> 
> ...



^o^

Well, there are little vents that are located between the eyes and the muzzle. Other than that, _sometimes_ I can peek out of the mouth. I luuurrve this costume. Beh, I just need to get unsick and wear it to MegaCon!! Looking forward to that..ugh, but boy is it hot in my suit. Guess I need to save up to put a cooling unit inside of him. T.T


Btw, I'm  glad you guys like him..and me!


----------



## DracoDark (Feb 8, 2009)

yeah that suit is awesome! (makes me want my own fursuit even more now XD)

and you do look pretty


----------

